# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت >  با شیوع حملات هکرها به تلگرام، چگونه از حساب کاربری خود محافظت کنیم؟

## zeynab89

درست مانند تمام شبکه های اجتماعی گسترده، احتمال ربوده شدن حساب در تلگرام نیز وجود دارد، بویژه اگر کاربر به تعداد زیادی از کانال های عمومی دسترسی داشته باشد. ما در این مقاله قصد داریم تا چگونگی رخ دادن این حملات را شرح و راه های مقابله با آن ها را خاطر نشان کنیم.

*حساب کاربری تلگرام چگونه هک یا ربوده می شود؟

*اگر بخواهیم پاسخ این پرسش را با جوابی کوتاه و مختصر بیان کنیم می گوییم، فیشینگ! بدین صورت که کاربر یک پیام را از حساب کاربری تلگرام خود با یک اسم مستعار و رسمی همانند (TelegramAdmin)دریافت می کند که نشان می دهد یک فعالیت مشکوک در حساب کاربری آن ها شناسایی شده است و کاربر یا بایستی حساب را تایید کند یا اینکه حساب تلگرام وی مسدود خواهد شد. در واقع لینکی است برای تایید حساب کاربری تلگرام شما!

طبیعتا لینک ارسال شده توسط مجرمان به یک وب سایت فیشینگ که در نگاه اول کاملا مورد اعتماد بنظر می رسد لینک می شود. ممکن است شما لینکی شبیهtelegram-antispam.org یا telegram-verification.site و مشابه این ها مشاهده کنید.



لینکی که کاربران به آن وصل می شود شبیه لوگین کردن به حساب کاربری واقعی تلگرام اما در web.telegram.org است. بدین ترتیب کاربر تلاش می کند تا شماره تلفن و کد تایید خود را در آن وارد کند و اگر احراز هویت دو مرحله ای داشته باشد پسورد آن را وارد نماید.

در صورت فراموش شدن رمز عبور، مجرمان از کاربران می خواهند که از فرآیند بازیابی رمز عبور برای دسترسی به حساب آن ها استفاده کنند. آن ها بر روی یک لینک کلیک می کنند تا بتوانند کد بازیابی را از تلگرام دریافت کنند و به تلگرام جعلی ارسال کنند.

هنگامی که کاربر تمام اطلاعات را وارد کند مجرمان می توانند به تمام چیزهایی که نیاز دارند دسترسی یابند. به همراه حساب کاربری آن ها می توانند کانال های عضو شده ی کاربران را نیز دستکاری کنند.

*چگونه می توان از حساب کاربری تلگرام محافظت کرد؟

* 1. تایید دو مرحله ای حساب خود را فعال کنید. نمی توان گفت تایید دو مرحله ای سپر تلگرام شما می شود اما می توان گفت که احتمال به سرقت رفتن حساب کاربری شما را کمتر می کند. 2. به مسیج هایی که به شما از اشخاص ناشناس ارسال می گردد دقت کنید و بر روی لینک هایی که برای شما ارسال می شود هرگز کلیک نکنید. اگر که شما یک مسیجی را از تلگرام دریافت می کنید اما این مسیج هیچ علامتی ندارد شک نکنید که کلاهبرداری در کار است. یکی دیگر از نشانه ها این است که تلگرام برای مسیج های ناشناس سوال اسپم شدن را می پرسد، اما طبیعی است که برای مسیج واقعی خوداین سوال مطرح نشود. پس اگر دیدید که مسیجی از سوی تلگرام ارسال شده است و سوال اسپم کردن آن مطرح شده است، شک نکنید که مجرمان آن سو قرار دارند.


3.قبل از وارد کردن اطلاعات شخصی خود به صفحه ی وب حتما آن را بررسی کنید که اتصال امن در آن برقرار باشد. در این مورد تلگرام بایستی به وب سایتtelegram.org متصل شود نه telegram-antispam.org، antispam-verification.com یا چیزهایی شبیه این موارد.4. یک راهکار امنیتی قابل اعتماد با ویژگی آنتی فیشینگ که را بر روی دستگاه های متصل به اینترنت خود نصب کنید.

----------

